# express entry calculator



## khanbd (Apr 4, 2015)

hi, 

For express entry how the points will be counted? 67 out of 100 or 1200? 
Can anyone please calculate my points for express entry
my date of year 1980
Education : PhD
my foreign experience: 5 years 5 months
my IELTS speaking 6.5, listening 6, speaking 6.5, reading 6.5, writing 6.5 
spouse's date of year: 1991
spouse's education Bachelor (4 years)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you possess a PhD you should be quite capable of calculating your point score as per CIC website.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

khanbd said:


> hi,
> 
> For express entry how the points will be counted? 67 out of 100 or 1200?
> Can anyone please calculate my points for express entry
> ...



You should get your education evaluated as a doctorate from Bangladesh isn't likely to be up to Canadian PhD standards.


----------

